# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث ثلاثة في الجنة وخمسة في النار

## أبوسعيد العباسي

*عن عياض بن حمار - رضي الله عنه - قال :* *قال رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم**:**"أهل الجنة ثلاثة : ذو سلطان مقسط متصدق موفق ،* *ورجل رحيم رقيق القلب لكل ذي قرب ومسلم**  ، وعفيف متعفف ذو عيال .*
*وأهل النار خمسة : الضعيف الذي لا زَبْر له ، الذين فيكم تبع لا يبغون أهلا ولا مالا ، والخائن الذي لا يخفى له طمع وإن دق إلا خانه ، ورجل لا يصبح ولا يمسي إلا وهو يخادعك عن أهلك ومالك ، وذكر البخل أو الكذب . والشنظير : الفحاش "**رواه مسلم .*
*معنى غريب الحديث

لازَبْر له : لا رأي و لا عقل يمسكه عن الشهوات ، فلا يرتدع عن فعل الفواحش ، ولا يتورع عن حرام .
الذين فيكم تبع :* *تابع لنظامه أو لحزبه أو لعشيرته ....
*
* لا يبغون أهلا ولا مالا: لايحتاج إلى الزوجة لأن عنده الزانيات الفاجرات ولا يحتاج للمال لأن لهم حصص                     معروفة من مال المسلمين (مال الدولة)
يخادعك في مالك وأهلك:يكون سبب في انحراف أهلك وتضييع مالك ؛ وأنفاقه في الحرام .*
*لايخفى له طمع**: لا يخفى عليه شيء مما يمكن أن يطمع فيه
وإن دقّ إلا خانه: وأن لم يدركه سعى في التفحص عنه ،حتى يجده فيخونه
الشنظير : الفحاش (مكثر الفحش بلسانه خاصة)*
*كما تم رفع موضوع بشأن كما في الاسفل لمن يريد أن يشاهد*





 قام بجمع هذا الشرح :الباحث والداعية أبوسعيد العباسي

----------

